
AT&T's “You Will” ads from 1993 accurately predicted the future - niwde
https://www.jiffchat.com/m/BhHjIQrjWs4CM16uWVbxspY3j62SIu3AvHH9eYrHweM=
======
jakeogh
[https://archive.org/download/They_Want_Your_Soul/They_Want_Y...](https://archive.org/download/They_Want_Your_Soul/They_Want_Your_Soul.avi)

